# 3-week-old Himalayan named QT



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

* JUST got the pictures from the breeder SHE IS SO CUTE!
I still have 9 weeks exactally until I bring QT home..... but luckily I get to meet her in the next week.*


----------



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

aww. what a little cutie!


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes she is--- the breeder thinks she may be a seal point!!!


(mom is Tortie point, dad is bluepoint)


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh my, lucky you! Shes an absolute doll!!!







I bet you are sooooo excited!


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

VERY--- these next *9weeks* will be soooooooooooooooooo slooooowwww

I haven't had a cat in my house in years--- will be so great
I don't know if you can see on these pics... but her eyelids are just about 100% open---- the clear ones are almost fully open


----------



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

he looks like either a seal or choc point to me.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

soph0127 said:


> he looks like either a seal or choc point to me.


What was the difference exactally between the 2
`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
Edit to add:I looked up seal point & chocolate--- CFA guidlines say for 

chocolate point nose& paw pads must be cinamon pink, 
seal point- nose & paw pads- seal point
tortie point nose &pads--- either cinamon pink to seal point brown

From this basic guidline-- I guess one could narrow down the colors to Sealpoint & Tortie---


Her pic shows an obvious sealpoint nose color--- but i dunno paw pad color- will find out VERY SOON
````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

----Again, she is only 3 weeks old- --


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a cute little baby, so you haven't met her yet :?:


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Awww we love babies


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

kitkat said:


> What a cute little baby, so you haven't met her yet :?:



Well.............. like "officially", _physically_, 

then no, I haven't seen her. But I have been in good contact with the breeder via email & phone...... _Virtual_ witness to her mother pregnancy, & labor.... & QT's progress up to now.... The breeder prefers to wait until the kitten(s) are 1-Month-Old at least before strangers may visit


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

She sounds like a good breeder, and OH MY GOD that kitten is cute!!!!!

Does she have a name yet, pedigree or otherwise?

Ems


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

This is a purebred kitten. She will have a registered(got this name narrowed down to Queen Tyning & one more choice) but we will call her My 4yr-old decided on this FOR US.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I knew she was a breed, I meant pedigree name! And, doh!, I should have seen in your post that her name is QT...  :lol:


----------



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

hard to tell at this age between the seal and choc, and most of the time if it's a girl chances are high that it's a tortie. Males cannot be torties. usually the pads give it a way, but then again I have been fooled before. For months I called a little flame point himi Jack until one day I was blow drying Jack and noticed something was missing. Turns out Jack was a Jackie but had very little or no tortie markings at all. The nose could lighten up or darken. I've seen a registered cream persian have to change twice from solid to tabby cream and back to solid again... sometimes you just never know. Either way she looks like a QT!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

So dont laugh at me....but is she a Himalayn?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

soph0127 said:


> Males cannot be torties.


They *can* be, actually -- it's just very rare and as a result the male is almost always sterile. It can only occur if there is a gene mutation and the boy gets two X chromosomes...becoming an XXY.

I was a bit confused by your mention of "no tortie markings" on the girl...I wasn't sure if you meant that red/cream points are uncommon in girls. I know that orange tabby females are less common, but red/cream point females actually pop up more often than red tabby females. I either thought you meant that, or else you were using "tortie markings" in place of tabby markings....not sure what you meant.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I kow the wait is killing you! :lol: Such a sweet cute little face! AWWWWWWW! And those cute little eyes! *squeeeeee!*

Do you have a pic of the mom and dad?


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

BoscosMum said:


> So dont laugh at me....but is she a Himalayn?


Silly Bosco Mum yes she is~~~didn't ya see the SUBJECT  :wink: !!!

I have another picture I made for thumbprint icon [for another computer application] 
& "she looks like a lemur!" My 7-yr-old son pointed out .


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aeki Muffinhands, doesn't she look like Kiley to you? They look like they have the same pattern coat.


----------



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

no i was saying the little girl jackie had a full mask of orange but upon closer examination she had a spot of cream on her back legs. Since I didn't see any tortie markings I had assumed that she had been a he without checking. just hard to tell when they are that young escpecially with flame/cream points cause their stockings and masks have not fully come in yet. It's funny that you should mention that female tabby are alittle more uncommon. I seen a few in the past couple years showing but now that you mention it not a whole lot.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

soph0127 said:


> no i was saying the little girl jackie had a full mask of orange but upon closer examination she had a spot of cream on her back legs. Since I didn't see any tortie markings I had assumed that she had been a he without checking. just hard to tell when they are that young escpecially with flame/cream points cause their stockings and masks have not fully come in yet. It's funny that you should mention that female tabby are alittle more uncommon. I seen a few in the past couple years showing but now that you mention it not a whole lot.


I saw a Female Tabby Persian for sale in a pet Store (Pet Quality)-- she was very beautiful--- appeared in suprising good health. She'll make a good pet for someone


again, I do not know the true quality of color in the pictures. 
But that face sure is cute..... --- 




A book I have been reading says the coat should start to grow out at 6 weeks........ What a fluff ball!


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

soph0127 said:


> hard to tell at this age between the seal and choc, and most of the time if it's a girl chances are high that it's a tortie. .....
> The nose could lighten up or darken. I've seen a registered cream persian have to change twice from solid to tabby cream and back to solid again... sometimes you just never know. Either way she looks like a QT!


Several months ago when the Queen was first pregnant, I was told that FOR SURE the kitten would not be lilac.... & _* I think* she said won't be chocolate----- but I could be wrong about the chocolate point-I can't remember accurately if she said no chocolate----_


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Cute little kitty. It's so fluffy it almost looks like a stuffed animal....LOL
Very good breeder to keep you in the loop, that is cool.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

JackieT said:


> BoscosMum said:
> 
> 
> > So dont laugh at me....but is she a Himalayn?
> ...


Oh Gawd! JackieT....You'll get to know me and realize that I can be a real ditz from time to time!  Geeze.....


----------

